# Worldmark The Club Rescession Experience ...



## Rubeasta (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello my fellow Tuggers, first and foremost I'd like to say many thank yous to the countless individuals that have posted the loads and loads of helpful information on Rescession and their experiences on this forum. I am currently in the process of Rescinding my contract with Wyndham Resort, Worldmark The Club and have come across some hiccups so any and all advice is welcome. Here goes my story... (I'm including a lot of pertinent information such as dates, # of individuals that signed and such so this is pretty lengthy)* Note: see picture attached, this is the current Rescession Instructions for Wyndham Resort Development Corporation and Worldmark, The Club as of 1/9/2021 *

I'll try to add some humor for entertainment purposes 


My partner and I fell for the sales pitch and charismatic presentation at a Worldmark location in Las Vegas on *Saturday January 9th, 2020* (both of us signed), we spent about 6 hours at the sales office and got talked into a $26K contract for 1500 points and a promotional offer of an additional 1500 along with other memberships to Vacation Sidekick and Wyndham Rewards. A down payment was financed by a third party credit company, Vacation Club Card with Comenity for almost $6k and auto-pay was set up on my debit card, at this point I have not put any funds down out of my immediate debit or credit cards. After a day and a 5 hour drive back to Los Angeles without being able to shake an uneasy feeling I shared with my partner how worried I was about the entire situation and how there must be a way to terminate the contract. Now before anyone says anything lol, I know I should have combed over any legal document and/or contract before signing but hey, I didn't and my momma taught me better than that so I was certainly disappointed in myself.  

I start to aggressively comb through the contract and read the section that states we have 5 days from the signing date to terminate and the instructions were outlined further in the contract. Scroll...scroll..scroll...I FOUND IT! I make sure to read it not once, not twice but perhaps 20 times to ensure I'm fully comprehending the instructions. It all seemed so simple, I googled templates for Rescession letters and got to typing away taking some template setups from different letters to develop my letter, we both signed the Rescession letter dated 1/10/2021. Truthfully wish I would have found this forum to get that template I've seen floating around which is super helpful ! 

The very next day, *Monday January 11, 2021*, I was lined up at the Post Office before it opened, you can say I was very eager to get this letter sent. I sent my Rescession letter via Express 1-Day Flat Rate envelope, checked off the box for a signature required and sent the Green Return Receipt form along with the letter. I asked the post office worker if I additionally needed to attach a Certified Mail notice, she advised the Express overrides the Certified Mail note. I trust she knows her job and I didn't question it. Note, this option is outlined on the Rescession instructions (see attached, proof of service as well) and I wanted to ensure it would get there ASAP as I am a very anxious person. The estimated delivery date was for *Tuesday January 12th, 2021 by 12:00 PM. *Perfect, that is day 3 within my 5 day Rescession period. Something in me told me this would only be the beginning of a crap show and I'd have to stay on top of the delivery of this letter as well as a status on the rescession itself. Yes, I have read the various posts that indicate they are not legally obligated to inform you of your Rescession status but I figured it would be worth a shot trying to speak to a live person about the status. 

*Tuesday January 12th, 2021*, I received a call from QA of the Sales Office in Las Vegas, I informed him that I had sent my recession letter and received confirmation it was already in Florida. I asked him if he would be able to see Rescession status on his end, he said he can see if he has access, he provided me with his email and asked me to email him my intent to rescind as backup "just in case". At this point I did not see this as a solid Rescession point of contact but emailed him anyway comfortably knowing my letter was on its way to the Corporate office location outlined on Rescession instructions. I never heard from this guy again LOL. 

I called Wyndham and left a voicemail on the general Owner Care line with my contact information and a basic line of " My name is XXX, I'm calling regarding Rescession, call back number is XXX". I forget about this call somewhere along the line because I do eventually receive a call back from Wyndham, more on that in a bit. At 11:17 am I get a confirmation email from USPS stating my item was delivered at 10:46 am on 1/12/21 and was signed for by XXX, Tracking # included. Now I wait for the green return receipt to be sent back to my home, more documentation and supportive paperwork to backup my Rescession should I need it. My job has been completed at this point and my letter has been successfully delivered. What a relief....

*Two days later, Thursday January 14th, 2021 *I receive a call from Wyndham staff, her title is Owner Correspondence Specialist and she tells me a Case # has been generated for my inquiry and she would be helping me resolve any concerns I may have. I summarize my intent to rescind and how I wish to get an update if possible from her regarding rescession status. She informs me it wouldn't be a problem and asks me for my member # or contract #, I tell her I've got both and provide her with my contract number. She tells me she cannot locate my account and states to send her all my documentation via email, USPS delivery receipts, copy of letter and contract info#, my worry is she will not email me after we end our call. Luckily she does, I attach all my supportive documentation and wait for a response.

*Next day, Friday January 15th, 2021.* This staff emails me early in the morning to inform me that after reviewing my information (I attached a copy of the signature page of the contract), she notices that the contract is for Worldmark which is why she was unable to find my account the day prior. She states she will forward my case to the WorldMark team for further assistance. I thank her and at this point I was not too worried about anything as my letter had been mailed and signed for but an update would of course be greatly appreciated. 

*A week later, Thursday, January 21st, 2021*, I receive an email from Worldmark Owner Care female staff and her title is Senior Case Specialist , she informs me she has been assigned to my case and would be my point of contact moving forward. Great! She requests a convenient time for the two of us to have an initial conversation prior to conducting research for "clarification purposes". She lists her office hours and contact information, I respond letting her know right now would be a great time and I would be available the rest of the day. I get no response or call, I call her, no answer. I left a voicemail and followed that up with an email. This email just reiterated what I had communicated to the prior staff and what I am sure this new person was aware of. I call her the following day, Friday and Monday and do not get to speak with her until the following Tuesday.

*Five days later, Tuesday January 26th, 2021, *I miss a call from this staff after having my phone glued to me everyday, so upsetting. I call her right back and she answered, thank Jeebus! I summarize to her AGAIN of my intent to obtain a status of my Rescission, what she tells me next is highly upsetting and triggered my anxiety 1,000%!

This staff tells me that she received all of my documentation and has located my account and checked to see the status of my Rescession...low and behold there is NO status of my Rescession because it was not input or noted anywhere. She says this is very strange considering all of my supportive documentation, USPS confirmation, receipt proof, return receipt form signature, copy of letter, etc. This staff informs me that the recession has not been initiated and "will get to the bottom of this". She says she cannot come up with a satisfactory response to what could have gone wrong and "she simply does not know what could have happened", she reassures me she will help me with this matter. Now I'm asking her what could have gone wrong, the letter was signed for and successfully delivered and that I did my part and their staff slipped up. This staff tells me that with COVID they are operating with less people & perhaps a new employee was sent to pick up the mail that was not familiar with mail protocol . Again, I did my part, I expressed concern because the payments for the Vacation Club card will be due soon and so will the maintenance fees. She mentioned that some previous experiences with others: owners with intent to rescind will pay the Vacation Club card while the Rescession is being processed to avoid late fees (these late fees will be the owners' responsibilities) and once the funds are returned to the credit company by Wyndham the owners are refunded the payments they have made. 

This sounds sketchy to me so I ensure to f/u with Comenity Vacation Club to confirm this, I'll touch on that in a bit. She also assured me that any maintenance fees that are due to Worldmark and not made are waived once the Rescession is completed and all is restored to normal. I ask an estimated time frame for Rescession since this slip up and delay, she informs me that lately with COVID and shortage of staff Rescessions have taken anywhere between 4 to 6 weeks, GREAT!!!! After she hears my frustration in a profound sigh lol, she states she will request for this Rescession to be expedited. This gives me a little relief but I'm still pretty upset. I ask how soon she can provide me with an update and she says every 10 days, *queue the eye roll* , this will certainly test my patience. Right before we finish our conversation she asks me if I received any of her emails, I tell her the only email I received from her was the initial one. She tells me I'm the 2nd person to say this to her, I suggest sending me a test email while we are on the phone to see if the issue with her email continues. She does so and I receive her email. Once off the phone i check my mail and receive the Green Return Receipt, signed and post marked. I take pictures of it and send this to this new staff, she acknowledges receipt of this new supportive documentation. I also informed her during our conversation of the auto-pay set up and my wanting to cancel that so no funds are removed from my account, she provides me with the direct number to Consumer Finance. I call and get that situated which was way easy and I even received a confirmation email with a link to a document for this change that very night. I SAVED that into a PDF copy, note: this link expires in 14 days ! I also made sure to communicate to this Consumer Finance staff I was in the process of rescinding and had just spoken with the Senior Specialist regarding this matter, he was extremely helpful and told me he would make a note in my account that contract is in process of recession. I asked if there was any notes on there about my recession currently and he said he did not see any, he also said that he was unable to see any documentation made my Owner Care (the staff i just got off the phone with) because it was a different clearance. I thanked him and proceeded with my call to Vacation Club Card re: payment and funds returned once Wyndham returns their down payment. 

I speak with a staff from Comenity and tell him all the juicy gossip LOL, he backs up the information communicated to me by Wyndham Owner Care Senior Specialist. He tells me that the payment is refunded when Wyndham returns their money and I had nothing to worry about, what the Senior Specialist was correct. I ask what my payment due date is because the automated voice account service states no current payment is due. He tells me as of now no payment is due and it may not reflect until February 4th which is tomorrow or 2 days depending on how soon I review and finish this post haha. 

So here we are, 7 days from when I last spoke with the Senior Specialist and my eager and anxious self is itching to call for an update. What the hell, what's the worse that can happen? 1. she answers my call annoyingly 2. she doesn't answer my call, I leave her a voicemail and call her back the next day. I call this morning, get her voicemail and I leave a voicemail for her and state I will follow up with an email. I do just that, I send her a quick email inquiring on the status of the rescission and whether she was able to figure out what happened to my original letter. I call her back later in the afternoon and get her voicemail again, another voicemail left  Can you blame me? I am relentless especially after they messed up and who knows what they did with my letter.

Now, I originally wanted to create a post once my Rescession was complete but I felt compelled to post now considering there may be someone out there going through the same troubles. I found this community very helpful and have gotten very useful information from others' experiences. This post will definitely be updated once I've gotten further information. 

If you've read this far and stuck with me THANK YOU and hope you return for the ending


----------



## DRIless (Feb 3, 2021)

Sounds less like messing up and more like being completely organized to mess you up.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for sharing but the typical advice is to rescind and wait (not call).
Most folks will also stop any payment by notifying credit card companies, etc.







						How do I cancel my Timeshare Purchase | Timeshare Users Group
					

How to legally rescind and cancel a new Timeshare purchase from the resort for free!



					tug2.net
				




From “How do I cancel my Timeshare Purchase” (see link above)
​*OK I HAVE DONE ALL THAT, NOW WHAT? *​_Sit back and enjoy the relief of saving yourself from a multi Thousand dollar mistake! The resort is not under any obligation to keep you updated about the status of your rescission, nor are they likely to do so until it is all completed! In many cases they have up to 45 days to refund any money (ie a deposit) made by you, so just be patient if you followed the rules you will be all set!_​


----------



## Rubeasta (Feb 3, 2021)

*Update 2/3/21* , received an email this morning from the Senior Specialist handling my inquiry.

"I hope this finds you well today.  I wanted to let you know I have submitted the copy of your rescission letter and the proof of delivery to our rescissions inbox.  While I do not know why your original letter was not processed, we are working to get your account rescinded now.  I will keep your case open and will be keeping an eye on it until I see the cancellation process.  I do not have a way of knowing how long the cancellation will take but I will get updates as soon as I am able.  I thank you for your patience and hope you enjoy your day."



I'll make sure to update this post once credit is returned to the Vacation Club card or with any new developments that may present helpful to others. It's starting to look a little brighter!


----------



## Rubeasta (Feb 10, 2021)

*FINAL UPDATE!

On 2/8/21, a day short of a month from the signing/purchase date , I received an email from Wyndham with a link to my Rescession letter (link expires 14 days), I saved a copy of the PDF for my records. The following day I checked the Vacation Club Card with Comenity to see if the funds were returned which they had been. To my relief my first payment for this Vacation Club Card was not due until March 2nd, 2021 so I completely avoided having to make any payments while the Rescession was completed. I am going to be holding onto all of this documentation for my peace of my mind and will close the Vacation Club Card sometime in the future while monitoring activity. I've attached some screen shots of the emails received from Wyndham staff regarding my original letter not having been processed. I know the advice is to not contact Wyndham for Rescession update but in my case it was important that I did since they did lose my original letter. I have certainly learned my lesson and am happy to put this all behind me !*


----------

